# Aal grillen ???



## Harry67 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo #h

Hab da mal eine Frage: Habe hier einen schönen fetten Aal eingefroren und möchte diesen demnächst grillen.
Nun meine Frage: Kann man Aal überhaupt grillen und wenn ja, wie? Mit Haut oder ohne, marinieren oder nicht ... viele Fragen, die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt |kopfkrat
DANKE schonmal im voraus und ein kräftiges Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal grillen ???*

http://www.google.de/search?q=Aal+g...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## JürgenW (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal grillen ???*

Dieses Thema gab es schon einmal
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54424


----------



## Carpmen (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal grillen ???*

Ja kann man Grillen mache ich auch immer )

zuerst zieh ich die haut ab , dazu nehme ein stahlvorfach und hänge in den haken den Aal an der unterlippe ein 
schlag mir ein Nagel in den baum hänge das andere Ende des vorfachs dann an den Nagel dann Schneide hinter den Brustflossen einmal rum (aber nur bis unter die haut )
dann nehme eine spitzzange und zieh die haut runter dann wenn ein wenig Haut schon abgeschält ist nehme die finger und zieh sie einfach runter geht Ziemlich Fix wenn man es schon zwei dreimal gemacht hat 

dann nehme den Aal aus schneide ihn in so ca 10 cm stücke einfach Salz und Pfeffer drauf dann ab auf den grill ich persönlich finde a bissl Knoblauch schadet auch nicht


----------



## villemflusser (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal grillen ???*

Ich lasse die Haut gerne dran. Nach dem Auftauen einfach nur waschen, abtupfen, kräftig mit Salz & Pfeffer einreiben und ab auf den Grill.
Ich verstehe nie, warum das Häuten überhaupt empfohlen wird, denn (gerade beim Grillen) wird die Haut beim Aal äußerst lecker!

(Wenn Du Zweifel hast, häute och einfach mal nur den halben Aal, dann hast Du den direkten Vergleich).

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Tradnats (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal grillen ???*

Ich nehme am liebsten Salz, Pfeffer und mildes Paprikapulver, das gibt dem Aal noch mal eine extra Note die mir jetzt schon wieder das Wasser im Munde zusammen laufen lässt. #6

Ein kleines bischen Zitronenwasser schadet auch nie.


lG Jeremy


----------

